# cant get to regular login after hard poweroff



## twantnix3 (Sep 15, 2009)

another problem I have had with Freebsd is when I press the power button to turn my laptop off, when i start it back up, its like it goes to something like single user or rescue mode because it doesn't ask for a login, it just goes to a shell prompt.  Have I broken something at this point or can I get back to my login some how?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2009)

[cmd=]fsck -y[/cmd]
[cmd=]reboot[/cmd]

Use [cmd=]shutdown -p now[/cmd] to power down, don't rely on perfect button/ACPI interaction.


----------



## twantnix3 (Sep 15, 2009)

what if the power goes out or gdm/gnome messes up(which has happened) annd I have to turn it off with the off button?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2009)

Then you'll have to [cmd=]fsck -y[/cmd] manually on startup, as shown above, or leave it to the system to do it for you after an unclean shutdown, by putting this in /etc/rc.conf:


```
fsck_y_enable="YES"
background_fsck="NO"
```

The defaults are exactly the other way round, but I find this works better for me (i.e. only continue booting the system after the automatic fsck has finished)


----------



## ph0enix (Sep 17, 2009)

twantnix3 said:
			
		

> what if the power goes out or gdm/gnome messes up(which has happened) annd I have to turn it off with the off button?



gdm messing up is not always a reason to have to use the power button.  You could try killing X and rebooting gracefully from the console.


----------



## twantnix3 (Sep 17, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> gdm messing up is not always a reason to have to use the power button.  You could try killing X and rebooting gracefully from the console.



well, what if it freezes and you have to push the big red button? lol


----------



## ph0enix (Sep 17, 2009)

twantnix3 said:
			
		

> well, what if it freezes and you have to push the big red button? lol



I usually check to see if I can reboot it remotely from a SSH session first


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2009)

What was the error you got when it dropped into single user mode?


----------



## twantnix3 (Sep 17, 2009)

i dont remember... Ill just try the way you suggest.  I have started a new installation since then.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2009)

Why would gdm messing up force you to manually power it down. Switch to another console (ctrl+alt+[f1-f8]) and shut it down.


----------

